# valerian root and sleep disorders



## allergybaby (Feb 14, 2002)

Has anybody ever used valerian root for their toddler's sleep disorders? If so, have you noticed any side affects, adverse reactions/changes? Our little guy is severely allergic so I like to make sure before I try anything new. Our 2.5 year old has gotten into some very bad sleep habits...staying up until 1 am, waking 3-5 times in the night, wide awake for 2 hours, then awake from 8 am for the day and only a 1 hr nap during the day! He is a ball of energy and has always slept less than his parents. We chalk it up to allergies and genes but just the same are going completely mental! Help! Any suggestions welcome...


----------



## EllasMama (Nov 20, 2001)

I take Valerian myself sometimes and it doesn't bother DD through my breastmilk. I have also seen a Valerian tincture blend for kids at the health food store, though I bought one featuring chamomile instead, which works, but not much more than a gentle calming effect. I tried Rescue Remedy with DD once but she broke out in a tiny rash briefly after I did, so I haven't tried that again.

I have a book called "Naturally Healthy Babies and Children" which is written by a midwife and herbalist named Aviva Romm. It has a lot of info on calming herbs (chamomile, hops, skullcap, etc.) and how much to use. It has dosages for valerian listed, but says in some kids it can exacerbate the symptoms and skullcap may be better. I would highly recommend buying the book, you can order it from powells.com or amazon.com. It has been a font of information to me for all sorts of ailments that have cropped up for both my daughter and myself (like one time my eye was inflamed, and I looked in the book to see what I might have around the house that I could put on it to help).

Sorry to hear about all the waking and sleep fighting y'all are going through. I know how it feels to be a walking zombie from lack of sleep, and it isn't fun! Good luck.

Carol


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

A friend of mine uses Valerian Super Calm by Herbs4Kids. She says its great and has had no side effects......


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Rainsmom, I've seen that. Is it safe for babies?


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

On the back it gives dosage for 1yr olds and over......and its a pretty reputable company. There is always brochures on who they are right next to the tinctures. I read one way back when.......


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I've tried every homeopathic remedyand herbal tincture for my DS but none of them seem to do anything. The calms fortes-nope. The Hylands teething tablets-nope. Something my homeopath mixed for me-nope. All those calm kids blends at the HFS with stuff like Chamomile, valerian, kava, every single herb and blend. Nothing. My DS is a monster- pure and simple.


----------



## EllasMama (Nov 20, 2001)

The chamomile blend we used was by the same company rainsmom mentioned, it's called Chamomile Calm I believe. We used it from around 18 months with no side effects. I remember I started to buy the valerian Supercalm at the time, but then thought, if I start with the stronger one I won't have anything else to move up to if DD builds up a tolerance. Of course, the chamomile didn't work nearly strongly enough to induce sleep in my sleepfighting child or anything, but it did mellow her out somewhat which was what we really needed it for at the time.

I'm happy to report she's in a somewhat mellower groove of late and the chamomile isn't necessary these days. She goes in and out of grooves, which I hear is normal with spirited kids. The old wives tale about the half-years being hard might be true, 18 months was hell but 2 is better. Guess that means I have 2.5 to fear...









Carol


----------

